# Solved: New Mac...will Firefox PC bookmarks work?



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Finally came back to Mac (after 20 years!). But, my home network will still have a PC for a while.
I hope someone can tell me if my Firefox bookmarks that I've been using on my PC will come over to the Mac. I will be very unhappy without those hundreds of references!

Thanks so much for your help...


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes you can move bookmarks between PC and Macs. FireFox has an addon that you might find useful and will allow you to sync both https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2410

To move them manually you will need to export your books from Firefox and import them into your mac


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

*


verbalista said:



Finally came back to Mac (after 20 years!).

Click to expand...

*


verbalista said:


> But, my home network will still have a PC for a while.
> I hope someone can tell me if my Firefox bookmarks that I've been using on my PC will come over to the Mac. I will be very unhappy without those hundreds of references!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help...


damn what took you so long?


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Hahaha, well, since you asked, I had one of the early Macs, with the Mac system at it's heart. It was elegant. It was possible for the user to replace a single corrupted file and not need to reinstall the whole program if trouble showed up. It was possible to understand the names of files in the registry. I was merrily changing strings that annoyed me to some that entertained me (sorry, need to waste your time for a moment, LOL).
Then, I grew tired of hearing "This new program is available now for PCs, we'll have a Mac version in 6 months". So, I swallowed the bitter pill and switched to the "blue suits" machine. Once I was set up, I just couldn't afford to switch back. Now, it's eminently do-able.
So, this time, when yet another Microsoft glitch was forcing me to reformat, I just rebelled. Good old Steve Jobs. Back to "The Only Real Computer".


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Oh, and thanks for the link! I will just print it out...I still have another PC upstairs on my home network, I could use it from there. One way or another, I will be able to go where I need to go without completely rebuilding my bookmarks list. I appreciate your help so much.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Foxydude, I am soo in business! I already have Xmarks installed and synched. The whole problem went "poof"!
I see that I have the Xmarks beta, setup was a bit glitchy (got a freeze, then my Firefox buttons were glitchy) but, quick task manager fix and 2 restarts of Firefox put it right. Now, I can grab those essential bookmarks from any computer, as I have a "PIN". It's a wonderful add-on. And so, my Mac life begins.


----------



## clavinova (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, that sounds exactly like me. Coming back to Mac after 20 years. I am not technical but just after many years of wasting time with PC get to learn it a bit. My last purchase Vista is killing me. I get the MacBook laptop hope this will be the right choice by dam! Mac is not what it was 20 years ago and I need to learn so much :First thing is do I need an antivirus, how to get the grammar speller, what to get to use word docs in MAc and PC as also I have 3 other PCs/laptop windows. The store gave me the iworks. I am trying the free version online to see before opening, I am not impressed so far.
Last thing is I find the screen brightness not excelllent especially to compare with Sony VAIO.
I am happy to hear any tip or getting directions. SHould I open a thread for each point?


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm no expert on this, but I do know that Apple is very eager to see people convert, so the Mac forums are probably just bursting with tips for making conversion easy. Also, Mac offer free phone support during the initial setup. I haven't begun my changeover yet, as I've been swamped, but, I plan to use those resources.


----------

